# Kindle keeps turning on



## Maria_Forehand (Dec 31, 2008)

Hello I am having problems keeping my kindle off.  I turn it off and it turns on by it self.  The button on the back is turned to  off put it is really on. Any suggestions.  Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You're sure it's the on/off switch your using, not the WhisperNet switch?  On/off is more toward the edge of the Kindle.  I one time was switching WN off and got the wrong switch by mistake.  Had a brief moment of panic before I realized what I'd done.  

Another thought is that the charge is low.  You wouldn't think that would prevent it from going off but it may be that it is really frozen. Try plugging it in, letting it charge a bit, and then turning it on or off.

My only other thought is that it could be a bad switch.  If so, call Amazon. 

Ann


----------



## Maria_Forehand (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks Ann but no it was not on the switch was turned to off but it kept turning on by itself. I did a hard reset and it helped.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

WHAT A CATCHY PHRASE for a KINDLE-T SHIRT:


> Topic: _Kindle keeps turning on_


 Kindle...get turned on.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Do you mean when you put it to sleep...or...when you completely turn it off?

I remember a thread about a guy that was having the same problem when he put his to sleep.  He was holding the 2 keys down too long.  Just tap them and then give them time to do their thing.  If you hold them down until it goes off, the K will come back on.


----------

